# Cemetery



## JadedHeart (May 19, 2016)

Ok.... so I have been oddly attracted to cemeteries lately....


----------



## Firemajic (May 20, 2016)

I love these! The black and white shots really accentuate the starkness of the stone, and creates a dramatic, dark mood... Thank you for sharing..


----------



## escorial (May 20, 2016)

cemeteries always make for good subject matter..cool pic's


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2016)

Cemeteries are pretty cool, I think. You can't help but think of the past and the future when you walk around in one. They are so beautiful and peaceful, too.


----------



## Scrivener123 (May 20, 2016)

Cemeteries are timeless. You should try taking some pictures around sunup or sundown. It would add some interestings texture to some of the gravestones,


----------



## TKent (Jun 13, 2016)

Love these!!


----------



## afk4life (Jun 13, 2016)

Awesome photos. Your choice of angles and lighting works really well, and you picked great subject matter.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 13, 2016)

Very moody shots. Good work.


----------



## Tired (Jun 13, 2016)

All of these are so beautiful! The lighting is fantastic, too. Good job


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm digging the angles. The light on that first shot is awesome. Gives it a real gritty effect. They're all quite good! ^_^


----------

